# BANTAM ROOSTER PHOTO SHOOTS - SPRING SUMMER



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi,

BANTAM ROOSTER PHOTO SHOOTS - SPRING SUMMER

Good time


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

What kinda chicken is that?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

akdemir, are you Turkish?


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> akdemir, are you Turkish?


Yes I am from Turkey


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

Steinwand said:


> What kinda chicken is that?


bantam rooster


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

He looks like a stud,prancing and dancing.How is life in Turkey?I hope you and yours are safe and sound.We have another member from Turkey.We don't hear much from her anymore.


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

chickenqueen said:


> He looks like a stud,prancing and dancing.How is life in Turkey?I hope you and yours are safe and sound.We have another member from Turkey.We don't hear much from her anymore.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello Chickenqueen
> 
> ...


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Glad to hear it.Our news makes the world,especially the ME, sound like total chaos all over.It's nice to hear it directly from someone there.I don't believe our news anymore and I like to hear both sides of the story.Now I've heard your side.....


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Well said CQ. I only watch local news and then only interested in the weather.
The rest of local and national news is unreliable garbage. 
(Most of the time our weatherguessers are unreliable as well.) It's better to wet your finger and stick it in the air to determine which way the wind is blowing. Pffft.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

akdemir9 said:


> Yes I am from Turkey


Do you live here or in Turkey? I lived in Adana when I was 16 and for a total of 4 years. I always feel it's my 2nd home.


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> Do you live here or in Turkey? I lived in Adana when I was 16 and for a total of 4 years. I always feel it's my 2nd home.


I live in Samsun Turkey. It's too hot to know you lived in Adana.

How was it hot?


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

dawg53 said:


> Well said CQ. I only watch local news and then only interested in the weather.
> The rest of local and national news is unreliable garbage.
> (Most of the time our weatherguessers are unreliable as well.) It's better to wet your finger and stick it in the air to determine which way the wind is blowing. Pffft.


I think no one believes the news on television anymore.

Watching like a magazine


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Good,we're all on the same page.Dawg,you're right,even the weather is fake news.Now they're upsetting everyone with this "impact storm"(that's a new one,like the "bomb cyclone" last week) coming Fri/Sat.15+ hours of snow but they can't say for sure.I guess they gotta wait to see if all the chem trails they're making do their job and what the powers that be want them to tell us.I'm planning on staying in,already got my bread and milk........


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Where is global warming there was snow in the Sahara a few days ago


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Global warming is a scam.Have you all heard about the "mini ice age"upon us?How's the weather in Turkey?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

akdemir, Adana was probably hot but I was 16 and having a lot of fun so I didn't notice.


----------



## akdemir9 (Jan 5, 2018)

seminolewind said:


> akdemir, Adana was probably hot but I was 16 and having a lot of fun so I didn't notice.


I'm glad to have a good time.


----------

